# Γενικά > Psyversity >  Online Δωρεάν Σεμινάριο: Θετική σκέψη, το κλειδί για καλύτερα αποτελέσματα

## Aeon

*Θέματα σεμιναρίου:*
Τι είναι πραγματικά θετική σκέψη;
Γιατί η θετική σκέψη συνδέεται με την υγεία;
Πώς η θετική σκέψη συνδέεται με καλύτερα αποτελέσματα στη ζωή;
Πώς μπορεί να μας βοηθήσει ο νευρογλωσσικός προγραμματισμός προκειμένου να σκεφτόμαστε θετικότερα;

*Μεθοδολογία:*
Θεωρία-χρήση διαφανειών
Πρακτικές συμβουλές
Συζήτηση
Χρήση πραγματικών παραδειγμάτων
*
Το σεμινάριο απευθύνεται σε όλους όσοι:*
Θέλουν να γνωρίσουν τη θετική σκέψη
Έχουν την τάση να σκέφτονται αρνητικά
Είναι σε διαδικασία αλλαγών και βιώνουν άγχος
Θέλουν να δουν καλύτερα αποτελέσματα στην προσωπική και επαγγελματική τους ζωή
Θέλουν να γίνουν πιο αισιόδοξοι

*Οφέλη:*
Θα γνωρίσετε τη θετική σκέψη
Θα μάθετε πώς να βλέπετε την θετική οπτική των πραγμάτων
Θα χρησιμοποιήσετε τη θετική σκέψη για να μπείτε σε δράση
Θα μπορείτε να εστιάζετε στις λύσεις και όχι στα προβλήματα
Θα δημιουργήσετε τις προϋποθέσεις για να πετύχετε τους στόχους σας
Εισηγήτρια του σεμιναρίου είναι η Εύη Ξυραφά, Σύμβουλος Προσωπικής Ανάπτυξης, Εκπαιδεύτρια και συγγραφέας του βιβλίου «Θέλω-Πιστεύω-Μπορώ- Τα 3 κλειδιά της ζωής», που κυκλοφορεί από τις Εκδόσεις Διόπτρα.

Για να κατοχυρώσετε τη θέση σας, κάντε εγγραφή στην πλατφόρμα του Psyversity: *ΣΕΜΙΝΑΡΙΟ ΘΕΤΙΚΗΣ ΣΚΕΨΗΣ*

----------

